# Schweden wir kommen!!! Livebericht vom Västra Öresjön 31.08.-07.09.2019



## zokker (30. August 2019)

Dann wünsche ich euch viel Spaß und Erfolge beim Angeln. 
Wir fahren auch heute Nacht nach Trelleborg, allerdings von Rostock.


----------



## Bronni (30. August 2019)

Auch von mir, viel Spaß, eine gute Anreise und vor allem, viele, dicke Fische.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (30. August 2019)

Tolle Sache! Viel Spaß und dickes Petri! Freu mich auf eure Berichte...


----------



## smithie (30. August 2019)

Na die Truppe kommt mir doch irgendwie bekannt vor :-D

Viel Spaß und ein kräftiges Petri! 

Ich bin gespannt, wie es wird und auf eure Stories!!!


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. August 2019)

Viel Erfolg und Spass und lass ören! PETRI


----------



## loete1970 (30. August 2019)

Danke, klar lassen wir von uns hören


----------



## MikeHawk (30. August 2019)

Super! Endlich wieder ein Bericht von dir!
Wünsch euch viel viel Spaß!

Auf Windfinder sieht die Prognose gar nicht so schlecht aus, allerdings 50km weiter südlich:

https://www.windfinder.com/forecast/ullared


----------



## zokker (30. August 2019)

@loete1970   Wo geht es denn hin? Ich fahre nach Västra Götalands, nähe Öxabeck.


----------



## loete1970 (30. August 2019)

@ Zocker wir sind in der Nähe, westlich von Dir - in der Nähe ist der Ort Mark, Kommune Kinna. Bist Du in Öxabeck in dem roten Schwedenhaus mit der Sauna?


----------



## zokker (30. August 2019)

na dann seit ihr ja ganz in der Nähe. 

Wir sind noch etwas südlich von Öxabeck, haben ein ganzes Gut gemietet, die alten Leute sind rausgestorben, steht jetzt leer. Die ganze Einrichtung ist noch 50-60 jahre ... herrlich ... hat Charakter.


----------



## loete1970 (30. August 2019)

Ihr könnt ja mal vorbei schauen


----------



## loete1970 (30. August 2019)

So kurzer Zwischenstand, die Fahrt läuft, Ankunft Travemünde gg. 23 Uhr. Kurze Pause vor Bremen....


----------



## Hering 58 (30. August 2019)

@loete1970 Wünsche euch einen schönen und Fischreichen Urlaub.Und ihr könnt Stolz auf euren Vater sein ,das er mit 90 noch mitfährt.


----------



## Hering 58 (30. August 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich euch viel Spaß und Erfolge beim Angeln.
> Wir fahren auch heute Nacht nach Trelleborg, allerdings von Rostock.


Wünsche dir einen schönen und Fischreichen Urlaub.


----------



## loete1970 (31. August 2019)

So, das erste Zwischenziel ist erreicht, bis Morgen


----------



## loete1970 (31. August 2019)

Zweites Zwischenziel erreicht, jetzt noch 2,5 Stunden dann sind wir endlich das, die Vorfreude steigt...


----------



## hanzz (31. August 2019)

Das Bild ist richtig lässig. Freu mich schon auf mehr. Scheint ja ne tolle Truppe zu sein. Gute Reise weiterhin.


----------



## Hering 58 (31. August 2019)

Die Bilder sind Top.Gute Reise.


----------



## loete1970 (1. September 2019)

So, Endziel erreicht. Wir sind allerdings so spät wie nie am Haus eingetroffen, es gab auch einiges an kuddelmuddel mit den Erlaubnisscheinen. Wir waren zum Abend noch eine kurze Runde schleppen und ein Stündchen mit Köderfisch angeln. Es gab einen geilen Biss, der leider nicht verwertet werden konnte. Der Wecker klingelt um 5 Uhr, mal schauen, ob die Schuppenträger dann schon in heißlaufe sind.


----------



## Zanderkiller112 (1. September 2019)

Sehr schöner See und tolle Angelboote. War ich auch schon dreimal beim Jürgen.


----------



## loete1970 (1. September 2019)

Tja, leider war es nichts mit dem frühen angeln. Gewitter und Regen, und es soll bis abends so bleiben...


----------



## loete1970 (1. September 2019)

So sah es noch gestern aus...


----------



## MikeHawk (1. September 2019)

Sehr schade, wer kennt das besser als ich 

lasst euch nicht entmutigen, mit 5 Mann lässt sich sowas doch gut ertragen 

Legt einfach paar Köfis vom Steg aus.


----------



## hanzz (1. September 2019)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> Legt einfach paar Köfis vom Steg aus.


Einer muss dann erst mal Köfis fangen
Schnick Schnack Schnuck


----------



## Zanderkiller112 (1. September 2019)

Ich habe die immer sehr gut vom Steeg aus gefangen, ein bisschen Futter und Maden oder Wurm und schon läuft das. Ansonsten genau auf der anderen Seite am Schilf.


----------



## loete1970 (1. September 2019)

Köfi-Mission erfüllt, jetzt wird gegrillt


----------



## Kochtopf (2. September 2019)

Man sieht richtig wie euer Vater aufblüht - der alte Herr hat den Swag!


----------



## loete1970 (2. September 2019)




----------



## Innos (2. September 2019)

Danke für die Berichterstattung! Dadurch kommt bei mir jetzt schon Vorfreude auf, leider dauert es noch bis Ende September.  Holt ordentlich was raus. Petri!


----------



## loete1970 (2. September 2019)




----------



## loete1970 (2. September 2019)

Leider sehr windig heute, mehr als Köderfische stippen war bisher nicht drin...


----------



## loete1970 (3. September 2019)

Heute war ein recht erfolgreicher Tag. Wir fallen jetzt todmüde ins Bett!!! Gute Nacht


----------



## Windfinder (3. September 2019)

Petri! Läuft doch!


----------



## litzbarski (3. September 2019)

Hallo Dirk,

auch von mir ein dickes Petri. 

Andre


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. September 2019)

PETRI zu den Fischen

Weil ich die Aale sehe: Ist Aalangeln bzw. Entnahme von Aalen von Angler in Scheden wieder erlaubt?


----------



## loete1970 (3. September 2019)

Nein, die Aale sind im Öresjön geschont und wurden zurückgesetzt. Sind beide auf Köderfisch eingestiegen, kann man leider nicht vermeiden


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. September 2019)

Nix für ungut, war nun eine Frage aus Interesse, was sich gesetzlich bezüglich Aal getan hat.
Weiterhin PETRI


----------



## loete1970 (3. September 2019)

Heute bisher leider nur Regen


----------



## loete1970 (3. September 2019)

Danke 


litzbarski schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk,
> 
> auch von mir ein dickes Petri.
> 
> Andre



Danke Andre


----------



## Hering 58 (3. September 2019)

Petri zu den Fischen,läuft doch!


----------



## loete1970 (4. September 2019)




----------



## Toni_1962 (4. September 2019)

Petri


----------



## zokker (4. September 2019)

Das sieht doch gut aus. Fettes Petri.


----------



## Bronni (4. September 2019)

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri, schöner Zander!


----------



## MikeHawk (4. September 2019)

Klasse, worauf und in welcher Tiefe kamen die Bisse?


----------



## loete1970 (4. September 2019)

Moin Alex, gefangen auf Grundmontage mit Köfi. Beißzeit in der Dämmerung, Tiefe ca. 3-4 Meter.


----------



## loete1970 (4. September 2019)

Heute sind wir um 6.30 Uhr raus, da es ab Nachmittags regnen soll. Außer einem schönen Sonnenaufgang und einigen kleinere Barschen lief nichts. Die Zander waren anscheinend schon wieder im Bett.....


----------



## MikeHawk (4. September 2019)

Wie ist denn die Wassertemp und mit wieviel kmh schleppt ihr?

Ich habe die besten Erfahrungen mit 1,8 - 2,4 kmh gemacht - Vlt. seid ihr zu schnell?


----------



## Rotaugen-Marc (4. September 2019)

Petri zu den Barschartigen!
Vielen Dank für Eure kontinuierlichen Posts. Macht richtig Freude "dabei" zu sein.
Ob Aal, Hecht, Zander oder Barsch - man sieht den bronzefarbenen Fischen Schwedens an, dass sie aus eher nährstoffarmen Gewässern kommen.
Das finde ich aber nicht schlimm, sind trotzdem schöne Fische. Nächstes Jahr, so Gott will, tauchen auch der Sohn und ich Kanupaddel und Blinker in die dunklen Wasser Schwedens (jedoch Värmlands). Und Euer Bericht heizt die Vorfreude darauf an!
Weiter so! Euer Rotaugen-Marc


----------



## loete1970 (4. September 2019)

Die Wassertemperatur beträgt 19 Grad, die Schleppgeschwindigkeit 2,5-3 km/h. Wir schleppen aufgrund der Wetterlage (Regen/Wind) allerdings nur punktuell.


----------



## loete1970 (4. September 2019)

Ach so, heute gibt es Hüftsteaks mit Pilzen


----------



## Rotaugen-Marc (4. September 2019)

Wo sind die Hüftsteaks?


----------



## loete1970 (4. September 2019)

Noch im Kühlschrank...


----------



## Hering 58 (4. September 2019)

Guten Appetit.Die Pilze sehen gut aus.


----------



## loete1970 (4. September 2019)

Grillen im Regen....Das Wetter war heute katastrophal....





Zweitbeschäftigung Pilze suchen






Und die Arbeit danach, Pilze putzen


----------



## maki1980 (5. September 2019)

Jungs,
jeden Morgen freue ich mich den Rechner zu starten und nachzuschauen, was Ihr in Schweden neues erlebt habt..
Vielen Dank dafür.....

Gruß aus Norderstedt!


----------



## loete1970 (5. September 2019)

Tagesstart



















Heute ging es um 4.30 Uhr aus den Federn, leider wurden die frühen Vögel nicht mit Würmern belohnt, beim Angeln mit Köfi blieben heute die Bisse komplett aus. Später gab es beim Werfen an den Schilfkanten wenigstens noch 2 Hechte bis 50 cm. Nun erwarten wir wieder Regen. Heute Abend versuchen wir nochmal unser Glück auf Zander! Vorher wird sich ausgeruht und die gesammelten Pilze verköstigt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. September 2019)

Tolle Stimmung!


----------



## loete1970 (6. September 2019)

Heute ging es nochmal nach dem Pilzomelette raus. Erst mussten Köfis gestippt werden, danach wurden diese den Zandern angeboten. Wir hatten mehrere Bisse, einen Doppeldrill und konnten einen Stachelritter von 79 cm überlisten. Leider mussten wir aufgrund eines aufgezogenen Gewitters schnellstens abbrechen und zurück fahren.


----------



## magut (6. September 2019)

Top Bericht und herzliches Petri zum Stachelritter 
Danke für das teilen
lG
Mario


----------



## Rotaugen-Marc (6. September 2019)

Ja, Petri! Ein schöner Ritter!

Hatte immer gedacht, dass Barsch und Hecht die typischen Zielfische im inneren Süd- und Mittelschweden sind. Dass da auch gut Zander gefangen werden, ist mir neu. Bin jedenfalls gespannt wie es heute bei Euch weiter geht....


----------



## MikeHawk (6. September 2019)

Petri!
Richtig toller Fisch!

Finde die Zander sind für schwedische Verhältnisse recht schmal, kenne die eig. eher hochrückiger.

@Rotaugen-Marc 
Ich würde soweit gehen zu sagen das der Zander schon lange DER Zielfisch in Schweden ist.
Auch für die Einheimischen selber.


----------



## Silvio.i (6. September 2019)

Hautsache das Bier schmeckt!!!!


----------



## loete1970 (6. September 2019)

Heute geht es nicht weiter, es ist sehr regnerisch und wir müssen packen, putzen und uns auf das Deutschland -Spiel vorbereiten. Morgen früh klingelt der Wecker um 4.30 Uhr, da wir die Vormittagsfähre nehmen. Leider ist die Woche wieder mal zu schnell umgegangen.
@alex/MikeHawk: ich finde die Zander nicht schmal, die beiden Größten hatten einen dicken Ranzen.


----------



## loete1970 (6. September 2019)




----------



## SFVNOR (6. September 2019)

@loete1970 
Ich bin zwar kein Schwedenfan aber ich finde das Eure Berichte und Fotos einfach Klasse sind. So geht halt das Angeln ob nun Schneider oder mit Fängen die so nicht erwartet waren, das Wetter einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht und trotzdem die Laune in der Gruppe wohl gut ist 
Ich hoffe dass die Hülsen (KöPi / 0,5 LI ) noch reichen bevor Ihr wieder nach Hause fahrt.

Petri, Stefan


----------



## loete1970 (6. September 2019)

Danke Stefan, wir sehen es genauso. Die Stimmung ist sehr gut. Für uns ist es jedes Jahr das Highlight. Wir nehmen sogar noch KöPi-Hülsen mit zurück!


----------



## Hering 58 (6. September 2019)

Herzliches Petri zum Stachelritter. Danke für das teilen.


----------



## loete1970 (6. September 2019)

Unser heutiger Fang im Wald - die KöPi-Dose gehörte allerdings nicht dazu


----------



## Rotaugen-Marc (7. September 2019)

Leute, was ist los? Seit 24 Stunden keine Posts!
Ich vereinsame hier....


----------



## loete1970 (7. September 2019)

Heute ist Rückreisetag und es ging um 4.15 Uhr aus den Federn, außerdem macht sich Wehmut breit, dass die tolle Woche schon wieder vorbei ist. Wir sind gerade in Travemünde angekommen und haben noch 390 km vor der Brust, dann reicht es auch mit der Fahrerei.


----------



## Zander_Ulli (7. September 2019)

Schade, dass die Woche schon verbei ist, 
nochmals vielen Dank für's teilhaben lassen


----------



## loete1970 (9. September 2019)

So, wir sind wieder wohlbehalten Sonntag früh um 2 Uhr zu Hause eingetroffen. Auch die Rückreise war recht anstrengend, wahrscheinlich lag es daran, mit 5 Mann im Auto zu reisen, trotz eines geräumigen Autos, ist es doch mit 3 Personen auf der Rückbank sehr beengt. Des Weiteren fuhr unsere Fähre noch über Rostock, so dass die Fahrt 2 Stunden länger dauerte. Dieses war uns nicht bewußt und wir hätten bei der Auffahrt auf die Fähre die Rostock Reihe nehmen sollen, dann wären wir sicherlich 2-3 Stunden früher angekommen, da haben wir zu spät geschaltet.

Kurzes Fazit zu der Woche:
Es war mal wieder eine tolle Woche, die durch das durchwachsene Wetter getrübt wurde, mit Platzregen, Gewittern, Schauern, Nieselregen etc. Auf die Wetterdienste konnte man sich fast gar nicht verlassen, da die Vorhersagen oftmals nicht eintrafen. Hier war es egal, ob der Wetterdienst aus Norwegen, Schweden oder Deutschland kam. Ich weiß nicht, woran diese Ungenauigkeiten liegen!

Gebtrübt wurde die Fahrt auch noch durch den Verlust meines Iphones, welches nun auf dem Grund des Västra Öresjön liegt - man sollte halt nach Gebrauch des Telefons, es auch wieder wegstecken und nicht auf dem Schoß liegen lassen und dann aufstehen. Außerdem hatte sich meine Uhr vom Handgelenk gelöst und war ebenfalls in den See gefallen. Glücklicherweise direkt am Steg, so daß ich sie per Tauchaktion wieder hochholen konnte. Und *nein*, dieses hatte nichts mit überhöhten Alkoholkonsum zu tun!!!

Abermals und nicht häufig genug zu erwähnen, wie hervorragend und lecker uns unser Vater versorgt und bekocht hat, sensationell!!! Vor ihm ziehen wir den Hut, wieviel Zeit er uns abnimmt und wir uns dadurch auf das Angeln konzentrieren können. Leider war die An- und Abreise sehr anstrengend, und er wird im nächsten Jahr leider nicht mehr mitfahren....

Haus und Boot wie immer top!

Bier hat auch gereicht, wir haben sogar noch etwas mit zurück genommen...

Fangerfolge: Aufgrund des Wetters haben wir sehr wenig geschleppt, die Erfolge beim Schleppen waren dann auch überschaubar. Es konnten hierbei 2 Hechte gefangen werden. Unsere Hot-Spot Schleppstelle auf Zander, die im letzten Jahr erfolgreich war, brachte uns keinen Fisch. Die Zander sind nur beim Angeln mit Köfi gefangen worden. Insgesamt haben wir 8 Hechte bis 60 cm, 10 Zander bis 76 cm, 3 Aale und einige Barsche bis 30 cm gefangen. Das war für uns in Ordnung, im Vordergrund steht für uns die gemeinsame Woche, dass Alle zufrieden sind, Spaß und gute Laune haben. Und das war auch in diesem Jahr wieder so.

Ab sofort laufen die Vorbereitungen für das nächste Jahr wieder, unser Wunschmonat ist dann der Juni, da die Tage hier doch ein wenig länger sind.

Viele Grüße und allen Schwedenfahrern dicke Fische

Dirk


----------



## Rotaugen-Marc (9. September 2019)

Hallo Dirk,

vielen Dank auch für Deinen abschließenden Post einschließlich Resümee. Einiges kommt mir doch sehr bekannt vor. Mit dem Sohn fahre ich seit 2011 alle zwei Jahre eine Woche Kanu im Värmland. Dabei schleppen wir Blinker oder Wobbler hinterher oder lassen uns treiben und angeln dann mit Gummifischen über Grund. Unsere Hechte und Barsche waren dabei immer "hart erarbeitet", - Massenfänge hatten wir nie. Eure Posts haben mich aber nun angeregt, es nächstes Mal auch mal mit totem Köfi zu versuchen.
Ich meine ich hätte mal irgendwo gelesen, dass die Polargebiete eine Wetterfabrik sind und dafür verantwortlich, dass das Wetter in Schweden relativ wechselhaft ist. So hatten wir es bisher erlebt, bis auf letztes Jahr, wo es über längere Zeit außergewöhnlich heiß mit akuter Waldbrandgefahr war und sogar das Kochen über dem Spiritusbrenner eingeschränkt, bzw. verboten war. Da ist mir so ein Schmuddelwetter wie Ihr es hattet, deutlich lieber.
Von nährstoffarmen Gewässern kann man auch nicht soviel erwarten. Hängebauchzander, Salamiaale und Rotaugen zwischen 1-2 Pfund, wie wir sie hier am Main reichlich haben, fangen wir dort nicht. Aber die Atmossphäre in Schweden, die Stille, die gute Luft, die Pilze und Beeren, das Essen am Lagerfeuer und das Gefühl von Freiheit und Weite gleichen vieles aus.
Jedenfalls teilen der Sohn und ich mit Euch die Vorfreude auf den nächsten Schwedenurlaub 2020!
Mit Grüßen aus Frankfurt am Main,
Rotaugen-Marc


----------



## Nelearts (9. September 2019)

Hallo Dirk,
nach Eurer Rückkehr nun auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön für den tollen Livebericht.
Ich habe ihn genossen und er hat mir die Wartezeit bis Juni 2020 etwas verkürzt. Immer wieder schön zu lesen, dass es nicht allen Schwedenanglern nur auf Massen- bzw. Rekordfänge ankommt sondern vielmehr auf die ganze Peripherie!
Ihr scheint schon eine tolle Truppe zu sein.
Schade nur, dass Euer (Koch-) Vater nun aussteigt.
Aber eventuell schafft Ihr es ja doch noch Ihn für 2020 wieder zu begeistern!
Mit etwas angenehmerer Anreise und etwas Entlastung beim Kochen?
Viele Grüße von der Tiefe des Westens,
Holger


----------



## loete1970 (10. September 2019)

l


----------



## loete1970 (10. September 2019)

Anbei ein paar Videoeindrücke:


----------



## Rotaugen-Marc (10. September 2019)

Ja, schöne Videos, nur die Musik vom ersten Video macht mich Ü50er fertig.


----------



## Nelearts (10. September 2019)

OK, mich als U60 auch, aber sei es Ihm verziehen. Alles andere super.


----------



## hanzz (10. September 2019)

Schöne Berichterstattung 
Top
Lasst den Vater kommendes Jahr einfach einfliegen


----------



## loete1970 (10. September 2019)

jaaaaaaaa, ich sehe es ja ein


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. September 2019)

Hut ab und danke für die tolle Tagebuchartige Doku. Dicken Daumen hoch


----------



## Schwedenangler (20. September 2019)

Klasse Bericht Dirk, schön das du dir die Zeit nimmst und uns teilhaben lässt . Das Haus und die Boote vom Jürgen sind schon Klasse. Ich war auch schon zweimal da.
Obwohl ich sagen muss das die alten Boote auch super waren und zum schleppen besser geeignet. Hier auf denen hast du mehr Platz und kannst wunderbar vom Boot aus Ansitzangeln machen.
Und den Vatter lasst ihr wirklich schön mit dem Flieger nachkommen. Einen guten Koch findet man nicht so schnell und der ist nunmal wichtig für die Stimmung in der Truppe  !


----------

